# 2011 DICK'S SPORTING GOODS NIT SEASON TIP-OFF



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

Two-time champion Syracuse headlines the 2011 NIT Season Tip-Off field, announced today by NIT selection committee chair C.M. Newton. The 27th annual tournament will also feature Albany (America East), Arkansas-Pine Bluff (SWAC), Brown (Ivy), Colorado State (Mountain West), Florida International (Sun Belt), Fresno State (WAC), George Mason (Colonial), Manhattan (MAAC), Monmouth (Northeast), Oklahoma State (Big 12), Oral Roberts (Summit), SMU (Conference USA), Stanford (Pac-12), Texas-San Antonio (Southland) and Virginia Tech (ACC).








The first- and second-round doubleheaders will be played Nov. 14-16 on the campuses of the four highest seeds -- 
Syracuse
Virginia Tech
Oklahoma State
Stanford

The winners of the preliminary rounds advance to the semifinals, which take place in New York City’s Madison Square Garden Nov. 23. The consolation and championship games will be played Nov. 25.

NIT Season Tip-Off 2011 Bracket (http://www.ncaa.com/content/2011-nit-season-tip-bracket-1)

The remaining teams will play third- and fourth-round doubleheaders Nov. 21-22 on the campuses of the three highest remaining seeds. Participating teams will not play any team twice, and the third- and fourth-round games will be assigned to the most geographically compatible site.

http://www.ncaa.com/sports/basketball-men/d1


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I can not remember when the Jayhawks been topre-season NIT? I think 1996 my frosh year at KU


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kind of a weak field compared to recent years. Syracuse definitely has to be the favorite.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Very weak field but Okie St. might surprise.


----------

